
Richard Dawkins Event Canceled Over Past Comments About Islam - seaknoll
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/24/us/richard-dawkins-speech-canceled-berkeley.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=3&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2017%2F07%2F24%2Fus%2Frichard-dawkins-speech-canceled-berkeley.html&eventName=Watching-article-click
======
natch
Unbelievable. He is a harsh critic, to be sure, of beliefs that deserve
criticism... of all religions, not just Islam. I guess KPFA has been cowed.

